# New OGF T-Shirts Available!!



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

http://www.ogfoutfitters.com

Thanks to everyone for their support!


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Nice looking shirt...I'll need to sew a pocket on the front for my nasty habit but I will still have to get one...Oughta work out some sorta deal to get as many as you can up to the spring outing at Turtle Creek...probably a guaranteed sell out...especially if you wait until everyone is half in the bag on the first night! "FEED THE FRENZY" if you know what I mean!  

Maybe hook Lundy and DaleM up with a "boat load" and let'em have at it!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Dale aleady has the "boat load here" since I ship most of them out I'll bring some up for sure if we have any left. We'll be selling them as long as members want them. These are a heavy T-shirt. nice quality shirts. Order away guys.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> .I'll need to sew a pocket on the front for my nasty habit


you don't need no stinking pocket.just roll your "habit" up in the sleeve.thyou won't have to worry about them falling out of the pocket when you lean over to net a fish,but you'll look cool


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

misfit said:


> you don't need no stinking pocket.just roll your "habit" up in the sleeve.thyou won't have to worry about them falling out of the pocket when you lean over to net a fish,but you'll look cool


Oh Rick...you need to go fishing with with me sometime...I don't net the fish, I catch em' and somebody else man's the net!!  And with a shirt like that, won't I look cool without the smokes rolled in the sleeve?


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> I don't net the fish, I catch em' and somebody else man's the net!!


if i'm ever onboard that will change  
and yes,the shirt itself will make you cool.but the smokes in the sleeve is just kinda like putting scent on a lure.a little extra attractant will help draw bites from those "target species" that may be in a somewhat nuetral mood


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

I just ordered 2! They look great.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Got your order today. As soon as it clears I will ship them out to you. Thanks for the support.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

get my order? tom in warren, ohio??pay pal it in tonight.thanks


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

I want to order a couple shirst. Do the sizes seem to run pretty true to what they are supposed to be? Thanks guys


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Yeah the sizes run true. Very little if any shrinkage after washing.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Thanks Shakedown, putting in my order now


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Just wanted to let everyone know we are out of the large size T-shirts. The response we have had for these are more than we expected. We will order more as soon as we can and fill all orders ASAP. Everyone that has ordered and paid will get theirs. We have plenty of XL sizes if you need those as well as XXL & XXXL. Thanks for the support and again we will be getting these as fast as we can. If you order large shirts we will get then out to you as soon as we can.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Did I my order get in for large before you ran out?


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Did you order 2- large shirts? If that was you then yes. You are the last ones I have to ship.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Yep that was me, ordered yesterday. Thanks


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Here's an idea, I am taking mine to an embroidering shop and have my screenname put on my shirt. Maybe you admin guys can offer that option like you did with the skull caps........


----------



## big_flop (Jun 13, 2007)

how do i order? please pm me.
thanks
john


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

big_flop said:


> how do i order? please pm me.
> thanks
> john


Here is the link.........

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/ogfoutfitters/index.php?p=catalog&parent=20&pg=1


----------



## Chucky (Apr 6, 2006)

When ordering. Do you have to register? I put in my login ID and pass . It comes back as Username or Password is incorrect.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

You can order all OGF gere here... www.ogfoutfitters.com


----------



## Chucky (Apr 6, 2006)

Chucky said:


> When ordering. Do you have to register? I put in my login ID and pass . It comes back as Username or Password is incorrect.


Try it again


----------



## KWILSON512 (Feb 16, 2007)

I wish they made a black t-shirt with a white logo. I'd buy the hell out of that shirt and I like the embroidered screen name idea.


----------



## XL506 (Jul 13, 2007)

I agree.. Black T, with white logo.. Id clear out space in the closet for a few of them. Also I want to buy a flag.. but I cant find one.. No black Ts, no flags...


----------



## Chucky (Apr 6, 2006)

Quote:
Originally Posted by Chucky View Post
When ordering. Do you have to register? I put in my login ID and pass . It comes back as User name or Password is incorrect.




Chucky said:


> Try it again



I gave up. I bought a new #20 Tony Stewart Camo hat.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

....DaleM... When are you going to get more T-Shirts in smaller sizes than XL....Spring is comming and our members should have there shirts on.....
:F GOOD FISHING GUYS:F


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I have everything from small to 3XXXL PM me if you need help ordering.
Here's the link: http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/ogfoutfitters/index.php?p=catalog&parent=20&pg=1


----------



## stratosboats (Jun 5, 2007)

Was just curious what was new about the shirts. I saw the post for new ogf shirts and they looked the same as the other ones not that thats a prob. cause when I get some money I am getting one. To go along with those other posts if they had them in black I would order a few to. I dont where many lighter color shirts. I do know there cheaper to get made though.


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

stratosboats said:


> Was just curious what was new about the shirts. I saw the post for new ogf shirts and they looked the same as the other ones not that thats a prob. cause when I get some money I am getting one. To go along with those other posts if they had them in black I would order a few to. I dont where many lighter color shirts. I do know there cheaper to get made though.


The original post is from February 2007. They changed the design from 2006 to 2007 so that's why they are "new". Hope that clears it up. I was thinking the same thing until I looked at the date of the original post.


----------



## stratosboats (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks that deff. cleared my question up


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2008)

dale, any chance in the future of sweatshirts, also?


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll bring that up at our next staff meeting.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

I'll second or third or fourth or whatever the black shirt white logo. Like to have that (in time for the MM tourny) and what about scarlet shirt grey logo? We are Ohio, right? I think I'ts safe to say were Buckeyes. We did that last year with company shirts and hats and it was a big hit. I'd also like a sweatshirt or two. You Mods need to back off the site supervision and get busy with the apparel manufacturing.  You've got a bunch of wanters, like me, out here.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

PapawSmith said:


> You Mods need to back off the site supervision and get busy with the apparel manufacturing.  You've got a bunch of wanters, like me, out here.


Do you realize what would happen if our moderators backed off for a week?? The entire site would be a disaster. That won't happen anytime soon! 
As for multi colored shirts. We check at one time and found it cost to much to stock these. That's why we decided to go with the Grey color. Sorry guys but we really can't stock all the request. WE try to make as many as we can happy though.


----------



## BIGGUNS (May 17, 2008)

It Would Be Nice To Get A Hooded Sweatshirt (hoodie) Also ! In XXXL


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

yeah lets get a hoodie


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

Any progress on the black shirts? I'd really like to have some OGF gear when fishing, but I don't wear white or grey, they get dirty too easily for a fisherman.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Black shirts would be nice. I also like a the idea of a hoodie. What about long sleeve T's in different colors?


----------



## BigKev (Jun 16, 2008)

I am putting my vote in for a hoodie as well. xxxl please!

BK


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I second Big Kev, Hoodies would be awesome in 3xl, tall sizes as well.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

Hoodie would work too. Something a little more durable for the outdoors than the white/grey options.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

...Had a couple hats embrodered with my name on them this summer...Crappie Lover wear them all the time hoping a member will see it and know who I am...The women out ther see it and get a silly smile on there face. .Crappie Lover get it....


----------



## OHBMQUINN (Sep 11, 2007)

I need to order one please pm me thanks


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

any word on a hoodie?, ill buy two right off the bat, its cold outside


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

No plans at this time for any hoodies. To do that we must order a minimum or the cost is way to much. Maybe it's something we can look at, at a later date.


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

thanks dale, i bet everyone would jump on it, just check out the requests, keep us posted


----------



## fishngolf (Jul 18, 2009)

Sweatshirts would be great..some darker color shirt too.


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

K gonefishin said:


> I second Big Kev, Hoodies would be awesome in 3xl, tall sizes as well.


Trying to make sure Het can fit it?  Hoodie would be great


----------



## billonthehill (Feb 6, 2009)

Dale,
Can't we do a prepaid order to ogf?
get price for black tees and we prepay and do a one time order every so often as needed or until enough requests come in?
sure would be nice to see all the members wearing there tees.

just a thought,

bill


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll run it by the others and see what we decide.


----------



## silver shad (Jun 18, 2006)

Hoolies ---hoodies--- hoodies---- hoodies


----------



## hunt4smallies (Feb 4, 2009)

Hey , can anyone tell me where i can find a ogf stocking cap. just out today at clrd and saw a couple of guys w/ them ??? thanks, matt


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Ok a few things that I will add i think black would be good and hoodies would be good too. i wouldn't mind prepaying for the orders either.

Also are there any flags?


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

No flags at this time. Same for the hoodies.
To order a beanie you can contact me here, by PM and I'll hook you up.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

what colors do you have of the beanies dale?


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

The only ones left are dark blue and Black. Actually they look the same.
cost is $15.00 each shipped.


----------



## hunt4smallies (Feb 4, 2009)

Do u know when u might have the orange ones?


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I do have 1 of the orange left. PM me if you want it, so I can mark it sold.


----------



## hunt4smallies (Feb 4, 2009)

DaleM said:


> I do have 1 of the orange left. PM me if you want it, so I can mark it sold.


sent u pm, thxs, matt


----------



## crappie1962 (Apr 18, 2010)

Dale, if it's to costly to buy hoodies. how about making a transfer that could be put on anything. T-shirts, long sleeve t-s, hoodies...ect......Check with a local shop that does transfers and silkscreening and see what they can do for you. Just a thought.


----------



## Tincan (Mar 31, 2011)

crappie1962 - Thanks for the feedback. 
That is actually what is happening. The Hoodies and the T-shirts are a Silkscreened transfer. We can also do long sleeve shirts but the issue is still keeping ALOT of blank shirts, hoodies etc in stock. 

Just to have 1 of each color and 1 of each size in stock to be able to press and ship out you are looking at 3 colors X 6 shirt sizes X hoodies X ladies X unsex shirts that is *108* Shirts in stock just to offer 1 shirt in each color and size. Of course we have more than one of each so we can get discounted prices and fill orders promptly etc..

Also keep in mind the Shipping is included in the prices online.

The reason for the higher price for the Hoodies is the cost of the Blank shirts plus shipping to us, then Shipping to the customer's and currently prices are going through the roof. Currently $6.50-7.50 is just the shipping cost alone on a single hoodie to us then to you the customer. 
However as for the hoodies we are looking into a more ecomical model and will keep everyone posted if there are any changes to the offerings. 

Currently we are offering 3 different Decals, Hoodies, Tshirts(Ladies and Mens), Visors 
and Embroidered Hats.

please feel free to keep the ideas coming.

Thanks


----------

